# Falten bzw. Doppelkinn entfernen



## phischmi (18. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte bei einem Urlaubsfoto Falten am Hals bzw. ein Doppelkinn entfernen.
Leider habe ich nicht besonders viel Ahnung von Bildbearbeitung und möchte gerne lernen, wie ich das am konkreten Beispiel am besten und v.a. einfachsten anstelle.
Ich nutze zwar nicht Photoshop, sondern Pixelmator, aber die allermeisten Tips sollte man doch relativ einfach übertrage können.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Philipp


----------

